# WSArabian's Foals of 2013



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Each one of these little critters had their own thread but I thought instead of spamming the photo page everyday I get a few shot of one of them, I’d just add them all together in one thread that I can keep updating as I get new shots. LOL
My foals of 2013 (so far!) and I’m absolutely thrilled with everyone of them.  

Gage:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Trike:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Denni (Morab):


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Maple (Morab):




























Khaptain (Half-Quarter Horse)


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

When little brothers annoy big sisters:























































Finally gets her up!


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Awww...gotta love babies. ..I really like Trike..I see mischief in that face. As for annoying big sisters...glad to see it isn't just a human trait


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Uh, yes, I'll take Khade and Gage off your hands in about 5 months...  don't want you to overload on cuteness or anything. I heard its bad for your health. 

Seriously though. I'm drooling over here. What sturdy yet refined foals your mares throw! Are they all from your stallions?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

tlkng1 said:


> Awww...gotta love babies. ..I really like Trike..I see mischief in that face. As for annoying big sisters...glad to see it isn't just a human trait


Thanks!
My little brother can be the same way.  LOL
I didn't bring my camera out, of course, but Maple was jumping onto of Denni a few days ago so I think this is payback. :lol:

Trike is an AWESOME little guy. TONS of presence, and yes, he is always running around and driving momma nuts - Mischievous is a good word for him! LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Endiku said:


> Uh, yes, I'll take Khade and Gage off your hands in about 5 months...  don't want you to overload on cuteness or anything. I heard its bad for your health.
> 
> Seriously though. I'm drooling over here. What sturdy yet refined foals your mares throw! Are they all from your stallions?


haha
Khade is most definitely a keeper! And while Gage is listed as "for sale" I have a feeling I'm going to get bad news in regard to his sire, so I might be yanking him to keep him around as a potential replacement. 
But all the others are for sale. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Naw, I have my hands full with my new noddley, still slightly thin, extremely accident prone, floppy eared yearling. LOL. Otherwise you'd have to hire security guards to keep me from coming to steal Gage. I totally meant to say Trike instead of Khade up there though. OOPS xD I'm still loving that little guy's mile long legs and chrome.

Definitely keep Gage though so I can oogle over him from over here Texas  Best wishes regarding Reed though! Has he sired any foals yet or is everyone by Khade?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Endiku said:


> Naw, I have my hands full with my new noddley, still slightly thin, extremely accident prone, floppy eared yearling. LOL. Otherwise you'd have to hire security guards to keep me from coming to steal Gage. I totally meant to say Trike instead of Khade up there though. OOPS xD I'm still loving that little guy's mile long legs and chrome.
> 
> Definitely keep Gage though so I can oogle over him from over here Texas  Best wishes regarding Reed though! Has he sired any foals yet or is everyone by Khade?


These are all Reed's foals so far - I have two more coming yet as well.
Khade will have his first foal crop next year. 
Gage the other day was fencing himself - running the fenceline, doing a roll back, fly down, do a sliding stop and do it all over again. 
He moves and seems to have the natural ability for what I want so that's a plus! I'm just hoping he stays chestnut - I haven't seen any signs of normal greying out but I'll probably colour test him just to be sure. LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I gots a new baby!!
Only cell phone pics for now as it's raining non stop now. 
Jinx, a bay colt. I said before he was born "I want a bay sabino filly... so I'll probably get a bay or grey colt." Hence his name, Jinx. Rotten ******. LOL
BUT... He is gorgeous and check out that MANE!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Alright, here's a few of my latest addition, Jinx! 
I LOVE this guy! So exotic, so full of sass!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Ohmygod! *grabby hands* 

Why?! Whyidid you have to say they're foe sale?!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

What a lovely bunch! I'm partial to Trike, he looks rather full of himself lol.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Roperchick said:


> Ohmygod! *grabby hands*
> 
> Why?! Whyidid you have to say they're foe sale?!


Well....:lol:
I do, also, offer payment plans and free board while on payments... :wink:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> What a lovely bunch! I'm partial to Trike, he looks rather full of himself lol.


Thanks!
Trike is VERY full of himself! Jinx might be giving him a run for his money, but they are both very independant and full of **** and vinegar lol


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Perfect little beauties! And you have rain? What's that?


----------



## gottaloveponies (Jul 15, 2013)

Jinx is adorable, we're expecting a foal soon at my riding centre


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Love seeing foals playing together. Thanks for this neat thread. Please keep us updated.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> Each one of these little critters had their own thread but I thought instead of spamming the photo page everyday I get a few shot of one of them, I’d just add them all together in one thread that I can keep updating as I get new shots. LOL
> My foals of 2013 (so far!) and I’m absolutely thrilled with everyone of them.
> 
> Gage:


Oh my gosh that baby has got to be my favorite. My absolute favorites are chestnuts, so gorgeous! And so much white!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> Well....:lol:
> I do, also, offer payment plans and free board while on payments... :wink:



Lalalala i can't hear youuuu!!!! Sigh* I wish


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Oh my gosh that baby has got to be my favorite. My absolute favorites are chestnuts, so gorgeous! And so much white!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Him and Jinx are sort of my favourites... I shouldn't choose but... :lol:
This guy MAY just be a keeper...


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

Ugh, that little Khaptain Jack has stolen my heart.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

It was a lazy day here at the ranch...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

And this is my latest guy, born two days ago.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Some updated ones of Denni, Morab colt.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Beautiful! I still love the pally


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

What a beautiful crop of foals you got this year WS!!! You have been blessed .


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

They're all SO beautiful . I seriously adore every single one of them. GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS,GORGEOUS.


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

I lost track of how many babies exactly you do have. You need to post pics of all of them!! ;-) UPDATED ones! hehe 

They are beautiful!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LindyPhoebeRuby said:


> I lost track of how many babies exactly you do have. You need to post pics of all of them!! ;-) UPDATED ones! hehe
> 
> They are beautiful!


Thanks! I have three purebreds and two partbreds left. 
Updated pics coming!


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

WSArabians said:


> Thanks! I have three purebreds and two partbreds left.
> Updated pics coming!


I sent you a pm.


----------



## jbarring (Nov 10, 2013)

This thread is pure adorableness.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Pic spam of my purebred filly.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)




----------

